# Making marmalade using Mamade - with Splenda???



## acahopkins (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been trying to find a recipe for using "Splenda" instead of standard sugar with Chivers-Hartley's "Mamade" tinned prepared lemons or oranges to make marmalade. Probably not simple as the granulated version has bulking agents in too which may not aid setting.

Any assistance will be appreciated.

Happy Christmas & New Year


----------



## Copepod (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry, no idea - but I don't like low sugar jams or marmalades, because they have to be refrigerated. Personally, I prefer to have a smaller portion of normal jam or marmalade rather than low sugar versions. I've only made berry jam in recent years - raspberries & strawberries from garden, blackberries from hedgerows, ancient varieties plums and jams from orchard at work. Mamade always seemed an odd product to me - it does some of the work, but still needs lots of extra ingredients and long cooking times.


----------



## acahopkins (Dec 25, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Sorry, no idea - but I don't like low sugar jams or marmalades, because they have to be refrigerated. Personally, I prefer to have a smaller portion of normal jam or marmalade rather than low sugar versions. I've only made berry jam in recent years - raspberries & strawberries from garden, blackberries from hedgerows, ancient varieties plums and jams from orchard at work. Mamade always seemed an odd product to me - it does some of the work, but still needs lots of extra ingredients and long cooking times.



Thanks. Looks like nobody knows any!

I have been using the Sainsbury's Reduced Sugar jams range for over two years, and will probably have to stick with that, unless McNeil come up with anything through their Splenda Recipe Club. (Refrigeration does not bother me, and I refrigerate even full-sugar jams anyway). I used Mamade in my teens, and had almost forgotten about it, until I saw it on the shelves in Sainsbury's! I agree with your comments.


----------

